# Small shark rig?



## Taylmatr

I would like to try my hand at catching medium to small sharks while I'm there this yr and was wondering how to rig up? Ive got a penn 750 on a cabelas 8'6" surf and a Abu 7000 on a 7' meat hunter surf rod, both spooled with 50lb power pro. I think those should be sufficient for sharks. I'm just a little confused about the rigging. I was planning on just using a Carolina rig setup with 180lb single strand as the leader to a 9/0 circle. How long does the leader really need to be? Im not going to be able to yak baits out just cast. So how big of a bait do I really need? I want to keep it light enough to cast but big enough to entice the targeted species.


----------



## NoMoSurf

We catch 1 to 2ft sharks regularly off the beach with golf-ball sized baits on regular steel fishing leaders. Sometimes on 40lb mono leaders. For anything bigger, your steel leader needs to be 2-3ft atleast. Then you need and 80-100lb mono shock leader about 6-10ft long. Well longer than the shark body you plan to catch. As he swims away from you the line will be abrading on his body. He can also tailwhip your line. Then you will want a topshot of probably 30-40lb mono over that braid. That braid laying on the bottom while your bait is soaking is going to wear it FAST. It's going to be hard to cast those leaders, but if you make your knots smooth to slide through the rod eyes, it is possible.


----------



## Justin618

Just remember, you want your leader to be as long as the shark you're targeting. That's cable and shock. If you have a 3 ft leader tied to 50 lb braid a few kicks of tail and that braid is cut.

I use 16/0 hooks for my cast set up and 135lb coated cable.

I use bluefish head, half a lady fish etc.


----------



## Taylmatr

Thanks for all the great info guys. I had always wondered why the long mono leader, now I know. The biggest I've caught to date was a 2 footer off the pier, oddly enough he hit a gotcha. I figured since I will be mostly surf fishing this yr I would let a half a hard tail or lady fish soak and see what happens. How far out is the least distance you should get your bait ? I'm guessing they cruise closer during the low light hours.


----------



## dutch4182

you can catch the little guys(2-4ft) pretty close in. I was flipping left over finger mullet into back part of the whitewash on my inshore rod and something hit and I couldn't turn it on 10lb test. Soooo, i grabbed a bigger surf rod and put on a cable leader and flipped a finger mullet out again and pulled in a smallish, but still substantial on light tackle black tip. moral of the story, things are way closer in than you think haha

edit: this was well after dark, if that matters.


----------



## NoMoSurf

I've caught them as close as the 1ft deep trough that forms where the wave slides back off of the beach. But realistically, I would try to get it into at least 3-4ft of water, deeper if you can. Every beach will be different as to how far out that is.

As for the braid breaking. We lost one last year from the boat in about 3.5 seconds because the 65lb braid rubbed his body. He grabbed a trout that we had caught and brought to the surface. The shark grabbed the trout about 2/3 from the head. He didn't even have the hook in his mouth. He turned and ran. he got about 20-30ft, dragg screaming, wife (holding rod) in shock! And POW!!! He tail whipped the line and popped it! It sounded like a .22 rifle going off. The line was nowhere near his mouth, we could still see the hooked trout's head sticking out of his mouth.

As for why the 65lb braid for trout? We were trying for grouper or Snapper with cut bait and a sand trout just happened by and grabbed it.


----------



## johnf

Justin618 said:


> Just remember, you want your leader to be as long as the shark you're targeting. That's cable and shock. If you have a 3 ft leader tied to 50 lb braid a few kicks of tail and that braid is cut.
> 
> I use 16/0 hooks for my cast set up and 135lb coated cable.
> 
> I use bluefish head, half a lady fish etc.


I used the same thing last year with about 6' of the 7x7 and another 10' of .065 weed eater line. (Not a lot of big mono in Arkansas) and caught an 8' and 10' hammer head. 

Just make sure your leader is longer than the fish you want to catch. Also a "Happy Gilmore" cast works with a leader that's longer than your pole. Just set your bait a few feet behind you on the beach, run straight for the water and sling it with all you've got. You'll look stupid doing it, but I found it gives you and extra 10-20 yards. That may mean the difference between hitting on the sandbar with 18" of water and going past it into 6-7'. Finding a good wash and casting into it is your best bet though.


----------



## lowprofile

I've caught several 7ft sharks on cast gear. 10/0 circle hook and 250lb coated cable. 100lb shock leader.

Just toss out big chunks of mullet, you'll be surprised what you catch.


----------



## Justin618

lowprofile said:


> I've caught several 7ft sharks on cast gear. 10/0 circle hook and 250lb coated cable. 100lb shock leader.
> 
> Just toss out big chunks of mullet, you'll be surprised what you catch.


But your casting distance is some people's yakking distance lol


----------



## lowprofile

Justin618 said:


> But your casting distance is some people's yakking distance lol


this is true. I sometimes forget that not everyone is putting baits 80-100yrds while casting. 

you can wade out on the first bar and cast into the gut and be in the zone. eliminate having to use a yak.


----------



## Taylmatr

Any suggestions on attaching the 100lb mono leader to main line without crimps? Was trying to figure something out, that would go through the guides and cast easier. I was thinking Albright but have never tried it on such a big leader.


----------



## Justin618

Taylmatr said:


> Any suggestions on attaching the 100lb mono leader to main line without crimps? Was trying to figure something out, that would go through the guides and cast easier. I was thinking Albright but have never tried it on such a big leader.


Ok, is this for casting or what?


----------



## lowprofile

Taylmatr said:


> Any suggestions on attaching the 100lb mono leader to main line without crimps? Was trying to figure something out, that would go through the guides and cast easier. I was thinking Albright but have never tried it on such a big leader.


for 30 to 80 and 50 to 100 I do a 6 turn uni to an overhand. 

tie the mainline to the shock leader using the uni. then wrap the tag end of the shock leader around the mainline once, do an over hand knot and cinch it down. the knot should have the mainline running though it. now lube up both lines between the knots and slowly pull them towards each other. once they are butted up cinche down that overhand really tight ( I leave about 12" of excess line so I can wrap it around my hand or pliers). then pull the uni knot as tight as you can. reel the knot to your reel and stop a couple inches before the spool. tighten down your drag and pull on the shock leader. pull about a foot of line off the reel, this will make sure both knots are tight and snug against each other. now wind on your shock leader to the preferred length.


----------



## Taylmatr

Thanks, that's exactly what I was looking for. Yes it is for casting and with my rather short rods anything to get extra distance isn't going to hurt.


----------



## lowprofile

Taylmatr said:


> Thanks, that's exactly what I was looking for. Yes it is for casting and with my rather short rods anything to get extra distance isn't going to hurt.


how many people are you fishing with? if you have 3 people or can fab up a frame (two 7ft engineer stakes...) try a water balloon launcher. you can get them off ebay for like 30bucks and they'll put a bait out 80+ yards. you can do it with a spinner and just leave the bail open but if you have a conventional reel you have to pull out enough line first and HOLD ON to the line at the rod, otherwise if you didn't get enough it'll backlash your reel or pull it in if its in gear. 

also the instructions I post above about using the reels drag to set both the knots is just habit from rigging on the beach. you can use a thousand different ways to make sure they hold.


----------



## NoMoSurf

lowprofile said:


> how many people are you fishing with? if you have 3 people or can fab up a frame (two 7ft engineer stakes...) try a water balloon launcher. you can get them off ebay for like 30bucks and they'll put a bait out 80+ yards. you can do it with a spinner and just leave the bail open but if you have a conventional reel you have to pull out enough line first and HOLD ON to the line at the rod, otherwise if you didn't get enough it'll backlash your reel or pull it in if its in gear.
> 
> also the instructions I post above about using the reels drag to set both the knots is just habit from rigging on the beach. you can use a thousand different ways to make sure they hold.


Never seen that one! Haha. Great idea! Might have to try that one. How much weight-n-bait will it launch?


----------



## lowprofile

NoMoSurf said:


> Never seen that one! Haha. Great idea! Might have to try that one. How much weight-n-bait will it launch?


it'll put a 4lb chunk of bobo that far. the weight will hinder the distance. I use copper grapplers inline with the leader. no resistance.


----------



## Justin618

There's a video on here on one guys made. They have to freeze the bait in a tube with water. It's like a bullet shape then. It launched it really far.

Only thing is it has to be frozen


----------



## NoMoSurf

lowprofile said:


> it'll put a 4lb chunk of bobo that far. the weight will hinder the distance. I use copper grapplers inline with the leader. no resistance.


I'd hate to catch the backspray from the rebound... Or worse yet the front spray from a failed launch!!! :001_huh:

I wonder how far that would launch about 3-4oz and a whole northern, or a spanish head...


----------



## Shark Hunter

I never thought of a water balloon launcher. That a Great Idea! Too bad I already have enough gear that I need a Pick Up to Haul it all to the Coast.
This is the smallest rig I use. A VMC 16/0 on 19 wire and 480lb cable with sliding trace.
The top two are a Gamma 14/0 and Mustad 20/0 0n #22 wire
.








I'm taking no chances.


----------



## squirrel

Shark Hunter where are you ordering your wire and crimps?


----------



## lowprofile

squirrel said:


> Shark Hunter where are you ordering your wire and crimps?


You don't have to order.

If your in Pensacola go to GBBT or tight lines and pick up some single strand wire. While your there get some 1.9mm copper crimps. Now go to Home Depot and buy a roll of coated 1/16" galvanized cable (not stainless, it falls apart). And there ya have it.

If your around destin head over to the ships chandler across from half hitch. They have everything you need.


----------



## toddboy23

I just picked up a few of these to try. Seems like casting may get a lot easier now!

http://www.reelseat.com/cart/shopexd.asp?id=1214&bc=no


----------



## lowprofile

Do you have Dacron loops on your mainlines? Loops hinder casting distance as well. You better off just tying in a 20ft 100lb shock leader and using a metal fish finder rig. (I've posted that before). Cost about $5 to make.


----------



## Shark Hunter

*rigs*

Listen to lowprofile. He knows what he is talking about.
I buy most of my shark rigging materials through ebay during the winter months.


----------



## Justin618

Catchalltackle.com is pretty cheap. That's where I got my stuff.

Or get the Cable and back braid it


----------



## squirrel

lowprofile said:


> You don't have to order.
> 
> If your in Pensacola go to GBBT or tight lines and pick up some single strand wire. While your there get some 1.9mm aluminum crimps. Now go to Home Depot and buy a roll of coated 1/16" galvanized cable (not stainless, it falls apart). And there ya have it.
> 
> If your around destin head over to the ships chandler across from half hitch. They have everything you need.


I'm in Memphis TN so everything is an order for me it seems...


----------



## Justin618

squirrel said:


> I'm in Memphis TN so everything is an order for me it seems...


Catchalltackle.com. go through him


----------



## squirrel

toddboy23 said:


> I just picked up a few of these to try. Seems like casting may get a lot easier now!
> 
> http://www.reelseat.com/cart/shopexd.asp?id=1214&bc=no


Are these approved by the group? May be my best bet.


----------



## Shark Hunter

*Shark Rigs*

For a starter rig, They will do. 175lb cable can be bitten through pretty easily. If you just want premade rigs. Sharkoutlet.com is the best. A little pricey, but they are made with the best materials.
If you really want to get serious, Go to SOS, Thats where I learned to make mine and never looked back.


----------



## Justin618

I would buy own stuff. Never buy a pre made rig is my motto. 

1. Way too expensive
2. Can spend same amount in material and make way more
3. If it fails you're gonna be pissed at company that made it. 

I can make a shark rig with shock leader in about 5 mins. Really easy to do.


----------



## Shark Hunter

*Shark Rigs*

That's Good Advice Justin. All the premade rigs did for me was show me how NOT to make them. The ones from Sharkoutlet are the exception, but like you said, its a lot cheaper to make your own.:thumbup:


----------



## Justin618

The shark outlet owner, John, is a good guy. I have his number and talked to him quite a bit. But, those prices for one rig is outrageous. I spent I'd say close to $150 maybe and I was able to have enough stuff for about 20+ rigs. That's mono, cable, wore, crimps, hooks, beads, swivels, snap swivels, etc.

$150 in pre made might get you like 6. Maybe... and if it fails you can't get money back. At least if a rig fails you make you can learn why and better your rigs and only have yourself to blame..

Nothing against anyone's rigs, but if I'm after a big shark I'll trust my own gear bc then I can point the finger at myself and only me to blame.


----------



## Shark Hunter

*Shark Rigs*

I totally agree with you Justin. I'm not giving John a plug here or anything, and there is something to be said catching a Big Shark on your own Rig, as I do, but John sent me my first big Rig for free, and that says something about the guy. I've never fished it, and have two of these Tiger setups and two Bull ones. I have at least 20 I made myself, but I never get tired of looking at John's. 1000 lb cable and 700 lb weedeater line on a long coast snap. When I get a bait worthy, I will fish it!


----------



## Justin618

John Is a great guy. IF i were to buy pre made i would grow through him. I've talked to him numerous times on the phone about placing an order and sharking. But, I found better deals locally on my tackle. 

Can you post close ups of the 1000lb?


----------



## toddboy23

lowprofile said:


> Do you have Dacron loops on your mainlines? Loops hinder casting distance as well. You better off just tying in a 20ft 100lb shock leader and using a metal fish finder rig. (I've posted that before). Cost about $5 to make.


No what I have right now is basically a large fish finder rig. No mono shock leader, just straight 80lb power pro to swivel to a 6 ft 135lb steel cable leader and 12/0 circle hook. 4-6 oz pyramid sinker on a slider. Fished it last weekend and it was very tough to cast.

Only caught small sharp nose sharks, but did get into some nice bull reds. That pre made rig appears to be pretty good IMO.


----------



## Shark Hunter

*Shark Rigs*

Hey,
If you are happy with it, just fish it!
The cheapest way into getting into making your own rigs, is pretty easy and a lot better then most. Get you some 400lb mono leader material, some 480lb cable, Rosco 6/0 swivels, Mustad 20/0 circles, (they are cheap and proven), 2.2 copper crimps and a Billfisher crimper and you will be set. As long as the circle does its job and gets in the corner of the Sharks Mouth, He can't bite it off. (its not a perfect world, mind you) Run the cable first, double crimped to the hook, then a sliding trace of 20' of mono. By the time the Shark feels the weight, He has already committed and is chomping on that bait! Let him roll with it for a little bit and then drop the Hammer. When you get bit off, you will realize you need some #19 toothtproof wire. The cable setup is still lethal, and will catch you most of your sharks, but they can bite right through cable if they can get at it! The downside to my setup is that once you get the Shark 30' from shore, its time to leader him in, There will be no winding on 2.2 crimps. I also crimp the mono to the swivel on the main line. The upside, Its all over when you grab that Leader!


----------



## Justin618

Shark Hunter said:


> Hey,
> If you are happy with it, just fish it!
> The cheapest way into getting into making your own rigs, is pretty easy and a lot better then most. Get you some 400lb mono leader material, some 480lb cable, Mustad 20/0 circles, 2.2 copper crimps and a Billfisher crimper and you will be set. As long as the circle does its job and gets in the corner of the Sharks Mouth, He can't bite it off. (its not a perfect world, mind you) Run the cable first, double crimped to the hook, then a sliding trace of 20' of mono. By the time the Shark feels the weight, He has already committed and is chomping on that bait! Let him roll with it for a little bit and drop the Hammer. When you get bit off, you will realize you need some #19 toothtproof wire. The cable setup is still lethal, and will catch you most of your sharks, but they can bite right through cable if they can get at it!


Well said. That's what I run. 480lb cable, 400lb mono with sliding trace, and I have #19 wire made. All double crimped except wire obviously.

Might up it to 600 or 900lb cable if I ever need to


----------



## Shark Hunter

*Shark Rigs*

I think the cable and mono setup is the way to go starting out. It is an Awesome feeling to pick up your rod with a descent Shark on the end and feeling the power! Its still my go to, when fishing Bluefish, Mullet. ladyfish and the like. I'm heading to Pensacola in a few weeks and I am ready to pull out all the stops. I will be fishing some of my bigger rigs with Whole Rays, that have eluded me thus far. This will help.


----------



## lowprofile

toddboy23 said:


> No what I have right now is basically a large fish finder rig. No mono shock leader, just straight 80lb power pro to swivel to a 6 ft 135lb steel cable leader and 12/0 circle hook. 4-6 oz pyramid sinker on a slider. Fished it last weekend and it was very tough to cast.
> 
> Only caught small sharp nose sharks, but did get into some nice bull reds. That pre made rig appears to be pretty good IMO.


You only need 3ft of wire. I throw 13ft rods with 6-8oz and bait. That rig will throw far, I can consistently put baits 100yrds


----------



## toddboy23

lowprofile said:


> You only need 3ft of wire. I throw 13ft rods with 6-8oz and bait. That rig will throw far, I can consistently put baits 100yrds


I had 6 ft of wire leader on these past rigs because I had no mono tied into my main line. So I didn't want the tail of the shark to be abrasive in that main line and was hoping to catch 5-6 footers. That was my very first time out.

I would be thrilled at this point to just catch a 5-6 ft blacktip! This will be a fun learning process for me. Hope to learn a lot on this forum. For the time, I am trying to cast and not yak the bait out...that's why I figured those pre made rigs would be ok for me just getting started. If you guys think I should go straight to a heavier duty rig and that will give me more luck, I will need to go back to the drawing board for this next trip in a couple weeks!


----------



## UTGrad

Guess being from TN and not that experienced, I've had no problem catching small sharks with a 3-4 ft leader of Malin wire tied directly to 50 lb Power Pro. I've never used the shock leader.


----------



## UTGrad

FYI checked out Shark Outlet and they need to get to work making pre made set ups. The two I was interested in were "out of stock".


----------



## lowprofile

UTGrad said:


> FYI checked out Shark Outlet and they need to get to work making pre made set ups. The two I was interested in were "out of stock".


You can expect that. When I was interested in ordering from shark outlet (early 2013) they were out of stock on leaders, weights and other misc. stuff I wanted. I found all the items local, mainly from the ships chandler in destin, and met some cool people along the way. 

If you have to order check out zseasyfishing, catchsharks and leader tech. The guy that owns zseasyfishing is named Albert, really cool guy that actually fishes and catches sharks. He probably has over 100yrs experience on his team and has proven his tactics work. He also makes big landing nets for the piers. Oh yeah, and he set the landbased record for tiger sharks.


----------



## MoganMan

lowprofile said:


> You can expect that. When I was interested in ordering from shark outlet (early 2013) they were out of stock on leaders, weights and other misc. stuff I wanted. I found all the items local, mainly from the ships chandler in destin, and met some cool people along the way.
> 
> If you have to order check out zseasyfishing, catchsharks and leader tech. The guy that owns zseasyfishing is named Albert, really cool guy that actually fishes and catches sharks. He probably has over 100yrs experience on his team and has proven his tactics work. He also makes big landing nets for the piers. Oh yeah, and he set the landbased record for tiger sharks.


Matt and I made a large order from them in preparation for the BHC this year and it took them over 3 weeks to ship to us.... Supposed to be very quick delivery.


----------



## lowprofile

toddboy23 said:


> I had 6 ft of wire leader on these past rigs because I had no mono tied into my main line. So I didn't want the tail of the shark to be abrasive in that main line and was hoping to catch 5-6 footers. That was my very first time out.
> 
> I would be thrilled at this point to just catch a 5-6 ft blacktip! This will be a fun learning process for me. Hope to learn a lot on this forum. For the time, I am trying to cast and not yak the bait out...that's why I figured those pre made rigs would be ok for me just getting started. If you guys think I should go straight to a heavier duty rig and that will give me more luck, I will need to go back to the drawing board for this next trip in a couple weeks!


 3ft of wire as a bite section and a heavy shock leader is the best way to go IMO. Easier to cast and braid gets frayed really easy. We've landed several sharks over 7ft using 30lb mainline, 100lb shock leader and coated 250lb wire. Hooks were no bigger than 10/0 and the reels are Abu 9000 and sealine 50ha.


----------



## lowprofile

MoganMan said:


> Matt and I made a large order from them in preparation for the BHC this year and it took them over 3 weeks to ship to us.... Supposed to be very quick delivery.


From Zs or shark outlet? Z's is still getting set up but I know he's processing orders and has a functioning shop. He's also doing a casting leader giveaway on FB.


----------



## UTGrad

Good info thanks

So am I shooting myself in the foot tying my wire leader directly to my braid? My set up is a Penn 850 SS with 10 ft Medium Heavy rod and 60 lb Power Pro. I wade out a few yards to cast between shore and first sandbar. I'm not yakking bats out.


----------



## lowprofile

Personally I don't like having braid in the water while soaking from shore. Too much abrasion and it costs too much. I always have atleast 150yrds of mono on top of braid for easier casting and abrasion resistance.

Some people will tell you otherwise, but that's just me.


----------



## Justin618

Catchalltackle.com is very fast. I ordered mine late Friday night and had it all on monday. Very good to deal with.

Chris, if you look up LBSF records ernie polk has the tiger record at 948lbs. It's on the site that has all the records


----------



## lowprofile

I thought he submitted it for the land based record.
Either way, it holds records.
http://www.outdoorlife.com/photos/g.../record-12-foot-tiger-shark-caught-pier-texas


----------



## Shark Hunter

*Braid and Shark Rigs*

UTGrad,
Just because you are from TN, has nothing to do with making rigs or Catching Sharks. I'm live 700 miles from the Gulf. I wouldn't tie your wire right to your braid. You Can, but I wouldn't. That leaves no stretch at all.
This is only my second year of Shark Fishing and I learned most of it just as you are doing know, plus meeting up and fishing with experienced Sharkers. You need some mono in the mix to handle the shock of initially hooking up and fighting a big fish. I don't use braid at all. It cuts way to easily for land based fishing. I had 100 lb braid cut like thread my first time out and that was enough for me. You have seen my rigs, and there is no shock in my leaders, I just fish straight 130lb mono on Big Senators. I have the spool capacity to pull that off and my reels are rebuilt and hot rodded by myself. With your setup, I would use at least 20 feet of mono as a sliding trace and shock leader in one.
I started out just like you. I had a 9500 ss and big Ugly stick.


----------



## Justin618

lowprofile said:


> I thought he submitted it for the land based record.
> Either way, it holds records.
> http://www.outdoorlife.com/photos/g.../record-12-foot-tiger-shark-caught-pier-texas


Says it's a "bob hall pier record," which is technically not considered LBSF. Either way, a big shark. 

How's Japan fishing going?

UTGRAD, I've tied my braid straight to a snap swivel then clipped in my cable to it for casting. I've had no issues. I just add a ring and swivel to my sputnik and clip into same snap swivel. But, a Short cable and some mono would be fine, too.


----------



## lowprofile

Justin618 said:


> Says it's a "bob hall pier record," which is technically not considered LBSF. Either way, a big shark.
> 
> How's Japan fishing going?
> 
> UTGRAD, I've tied my braid straight to a snap swivel then clipped in my cable to it for casting. I've had no issues. I just add a ring and swivel to my sputnik and clip into same snap swivel. But, a Short cable and some mono would be fine, too.


Yes justin, I realize that. Along with Texas state record. It's still a bigger tiger than any of is have put on the beach.

Japan is fun. Lots of big critters. BIG critters.


----------



## Justin618

lowprofile said:


> Yes justin, I realize that. Along with Texas state record. It's still a bigger tiger than any of is have put on the beach.
> 
> Japan is fun. Lots of big critters. BIG critters.


Lol, I know. I thought you were saying it was a lbsf record. Record regardless tho. 

Hopefully some big tigers move in. I'm ready. Oh, got me a older beater diesel truck. No more piling everything in the civic lol


----------



## johnf

Juping back to the small shark rig subject. I got a 50 yard spool of 100# hi seas leader. I've got a 4000 spinning rod spooled with 30# braid. Could I used that for a shock leader for really small sharks in the surf. I'm thinking about 2' of bite leader and a 10/0 hook that I can just cast out. I've got some 60# mono too. Better plan?


----------



## Justin618

johnf said:


> Juping back to the small shark rig subject. I got a 50 yard spool of 100# hi seas leader. I've got a 4000 spinning rod spooled with 30# braid. Could I used that for a shock leader for really small sharks in the surf. I'm thinking about 2' of bite leader and a 10/0 hook that I can just cast out. I've got some 60# mono too. Better plan?


Should be fine. I've used just cable straight to braid and have had no issues from the surf


----------



## squirrel

I was thinking even if I could put 4-6' of heavy mono before tying to braid at least then I'd have a little more heavy gauge gear to "leader" a big critter in if I catch one.


----------



## toddboy23

These came in last week. What's the best knot to tie these rigs into the braid mainline? The mono is coated at the end in the yellow with a loop.


----------



## lowprofile

johnf said:


> Juping back to the small shark rig subject. I got a 50 yard spool of 100# hi seas leader. I've got a 4000 spinning rod spooled with 30# braid. Could I used that for a shock leader for really small sharks in the surf. I'm thinking about 2' of bite leader and a 10/0 hook that I can just cast out. I've got some 60# mono too. Better plan?


Just fish for reds, because that's what your going to end up doing. Why even target "really small sharks"? Use an 80-100lb mono leader with a 10/0 owner mutu tournament circle hook and chunks of mullet. 

Small sharks don't even put up much of a fight. Do you just want to catch a fish with teeth? Go target kings. A 40lb cobia will put up a better fight than a 5ft blacktip.

You guys are over thinking this. If your going to target sharks then get gear for shark fishing. If you don't have the right tackle then don't try to make do with inadequate gear. It's not fair to the fish and you'll end up being disappointed and probably spending the next year asking the same questions.


----------



## toddboy23

lowprofile said:


> Just fish for reds, because that's what your going to end up doing. Why even target "really small sharks"? Use an 80-100lb mono leader with a 10/0 owner mutu tournament circle hook and chunks of mullet.
> 
> Small sharks don't even put up much of a fight. Do you just want to catch a fish with teeth? Go target kings. A 40lb cobia will put up a better fight than a 5ft blacktip.
> 
> You guys are over thinking this. If your going to target sharks then get gear for shark fishing. If you don't have the right tackle then don't try to make do with inadequate gear. It's not fair to the fish and you'll end up being disappointed and probably spending the next year asking the same questions.


A lot of people (like myself) probably don't want to hook into an 8+ foot shark on their first one. We are asking for advice on how to ease into this and I think it's smart to catch a few smaller ones first to see how to handle them if nothing else. You guys have great advice, that's why we are asking questions here.

Thanks.


----------



## johnf

lowprofile said:


> Just fish for reds, because that's what your going to end up doing. Why even target "really small sharks"? Use an 80-100lb mono leader with a 10/0 owner mutu tournament circle hook and chunks of mullet.
> 
> Small sharks don't even put up much of a fight. Do you just want to catch a fish with teeth? Go target kings. A 40lb cobia will put up a better fight than a 5ft blacktip.
> 
> You guys are over thinking this. If your going to target sharks then get gear for shark fishing. If you don't have the right tackle then don't try to make do with inadequate gear. It's not fair to the fish and you'll end up being disappointed and probably spending the next year asking the same questions.


 
I was thinking that about the reds, but figured I needed a bite leader. I've got a 6/0W that PompanoJoe built for me with 300 yards of 80# braid topped off with 60# mono that I'll yak out. The smaller pole is just for casting out at night and I'll probably do some trolling past the breakers with it. I'm not planning on buying any bait other than fresh shrimp and planning on any cut bait to come from the surf. I did really well with croakers, pins, hardtails and ladyfish last year, as well as some good eating sized specks. I just figured that in the surf at night I would need some wire leader in case a shark picked up my bait. Then again, maybe I would rather it cut me off so I don't lose all my braid.


----------



## UTGrad

lowprofile said:


> Why even target "really small sharks"?


 For this TN boy a 3 ft shark is pretty dang cool. When you spend your life catching bass and bluegill a 3 ft shark is a fun fish to catch.


----------



## johnf

UTGrad said:


> For this TN boy a 3 ft shark is pretty dang cool. When you spend your life catching bass and bluegill a 3 ft shark is a fun fish to catch.


 
I caught this little fine tooth last year on my big shark rod and it was a less than impressive. Really just felt like pulling in dead weight. I think it would have been a lot more impressive on a smaller surf rod. I'm not really even sure if it fought.


----------



## UTGrad

I have a 10ft medium heavy surf rod with a Penn 850SS. This set up is perfect for smaller sharks. I can feel the "fight" with a lighter set up.

It's all relative. When I go after bluegill I have a microlight spinning reel set up that makes it a blast. If I went fishing for bluegill with my 7 ft medium heavy set up I use for bass with soft plastics it wouldn't be very enjoyable.

The older I get the more I like to tweak my tackle. It's enjoyable for me to catch good sized fish with light tackle.

Regarding sharking from the surf, I don't have a kayak. When I make my annual trip to Destin, I'm limited to my casting distance. If I had a kayak and could get my bait 500 yards off the shore sure I would definitely have a bigger set up. My set up is perfect for wading nervously out 30 yards and slinging a chunk of ladyfish.


----------



## johnf

UTGrad said:


> I have a 10ft medium heavy surf rod with a Penn 850SS. This set up is perfect for smaller sharks. I can feel the "fight" with a lighter set up.
> 
> It's all relative. When I go after bluegill I have a microlight spinning reel set up that makes it a blast. If I went fishing for bluegill with my 7 ft medium heavy set up I use for bass with soft plastics it wouldn't be very enjoyable.
> 
> The older I get the more I like to tweak my tackle. It's enjoyable for me to catch good sized fish with light tackle.
> 
> Regarding sharking from the surf, I don't have a kayak. When I make my annual trip to Destin, I'm limited to my casting distance. If I had a kayak and could get my bait 500 yards off the shore sure I would definitely have a bigger set up. My set up is perfect for wading nervously out 30 yards and slinging a chunk of ladyfish.


 
I don't wade, nervously or otherwise, after dark. 

You would be suprised how many kayakers would be willing to take a bait out for a cold one.


----------

